# Guided Imagery



## TicketToRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey everyone. I stumbled upon the site posted below yesterday, and read through it. It's about guided imagery. It makes absolute sense to me. I think it's worth a read, and who knows, it could just work? I'm certainly going to give it a try.http://www.holisticonline.com/guided-imagery.htm


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Ticket - Love your John Lennon pic - appropriate timing to the anniversary of his passing...I took a peek at your other post and I see you are dealing with a lot of issues at a young age (my daughter is about your age also). You first need to be sure your symptoms are a result of IBS/anxiety related to IBS - to rule out any other medical conditions. This is very important.A lot of people have had some good success with the IBS Audio Program - it will be coming out soon on MP3, and I will post that on this forum when it does. I had IBS for over 20 years (from 1983 when my son was born!!) and had every med there was and the hypnotherapy did the best for me - I was not really open to it - in fact - I thought it was pretty bogus, but lots of folks on this bb back in 2000 encouraged me, so I did and it helped me out.I will reply to your other thread as well so you see this - if you have any questions or concerns at all about the hypnotherapy, feel free to ask. Lots of folks on here went before you with the very same concerns, so you are not alone. But wait until you are sure of all your tests, etc. I wish you well - for more info, read my story below, and also the success thread on this forum!All the best to you! Take care...


----------

